# Bohdi 9 weeks



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my little man at 9weeks - i know it is not the best angle for a stacked shot


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I hate evaluating puppies, but he has very nice bone and excellent secondary sex characteristics. I don't care for his topline. He is straight from the front. Looks like very good angulation front and rear.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I hate evaluating puppies, but he has very nice bone and excellent secondary sex characteristics. I don't care for his topline. He is straight from the front. Looks like very good angulation front and rear.


What do you mean by he is straight from the front but has good angualtion... are you referring to placement of feet turning in or out? I always considered a straight front to mean no angulation? Sorry just trying to learn!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Straight when looking at him from the front. He is standing straight. Yes, the feet do not turn in or out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know about the topline but the
bottom line is he's a good looking pup.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks
I am very happy with him
Now it is a waiting game lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you mean a waiting game to see what the future
holds? you and your pup are going to win the game.
with your training and socialization we're going
to see you and the pup/dog in the winners circle.



istie said:


> thanks
> I am very happy with him
> Now it is a waiting game lol


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes that is what i meant 
Thankyou i hope so


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This is Bohdi at 10 weeks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great face! I have no expertise to comment on his conformation but I think he's a great looking pup and has a great expression- little pup with a big attitude


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Stosh said:


> What a great face! I have no expertise to comment on his conformation but I think he's a great looking pup and has a great expression- little pup with a big attitude


Thanks, i love his face
And he certainly does have a big attitude :laugh:


----------

